# bachlauf aus beton



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2003)

Hallo
ich möchte mir einen bachlauf errichten.
hier die frage::
kann ich den lauf mit beton erstellen oder 
ist dieses material für gartenteiche bedenklich


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2003)

*Re:Beton*

Hallo Jürgen,

von Beton im Bachlauf würde ich absehen ... die einzigste Möglichkeit die es gibt ist ein spezieller Zement (Name fällt mir gerade ned ein) ... der sich nicht auswaschen lässt , ansonsten wird es zu gefährlich für Fische und Wasser.

Ist eine einfache Aufschichtung von Gesteinen nicht möglich ?? Drunter Folie und Flies, alles schön versteckt ?? Ist das keine Alternative ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2003)

hallo jürgen,

der zement der tommi nicht einfällt heist "Trasszement"

alos ich sehe in der verwendung von beton in keiner weise bedenken - mindestens 3wochen aushärten lassen gut spülen und wenn möglich in den wasserbereichen mit einem schutzanstrich versehen - schaue mal in meine gallerie - mein ganzer bachlauf ist gemauert und der grund betoniert - und nicht einmal mit trasszement.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hach Jürgen,

wenn ich dich ned hätte    ... genau den meinte ich ... musst verzeihen, wir haben Kirmes, heute mittag schon mehrmals Besuch hier ... und natürlich schon ein paar Bierchen drin  :


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ne Frage zu dem Trasszement, ich habe damit meine Plätschermauer bald wieder vollständig aufgebaut. Wie lange braucht das Zeug eigentlich zum richtig durchhärten, so daß ich wieder unbedenglich den Befehl "Wasser marsch" geben kann?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

hallo doc,

bei diesen temp. min. 1woche. - abhängig von der auftragsstärke.

bei beton geht man davon aus daß er zum endgültigen durchhärten min. 2 monate benötigt.

vor inbetriebnahme gut mit wasser spülen.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

Hi,

so ich bin fast fertig und das Ding steht jetzt wieder hier am Wasser (unterer Teil bis zum Wasseraustritt ist fertig). Kann ich die Zementfugen, nachdem ich Sie behandelt habe (mit Wasser und etwas Zitronensäure) auch mit einer dünnen Schicht Silikon gegen sonstiges Ausblühen schützen, oder ist das nicht so empfehlenswert?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2003)

hallo michael,

denke silikon wird nicht halten - zu zitronensäuere kann ich mich nicht äußern da ich es noch nicht getestet habe .

ich habe bei mir den wasserführenden teil mit aquafin gestrichen - das ist eine graue gummiartige masse wenn sie gemischt ist welche von fliesenlegern unter die fliesen gestrichen wird in nassbereichen - z.b. dusche. - ich hatte davon noch einen rest und bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden.
ansonsten gibt es ein produkt - heißt glaube ich "pond seal" welches farblos ist und beton wasserdicht macht - auch dazu habe ich keine pers. erfahrung.

jürgen


----------

